# 230 style wheels and tire size



## gabern (Dec 14, 2006)

question - 

will style 230 wheels accomodate the following tire size ? ( is "offset " and issue ? - what is offset)


Rear 265 / 30 / 19


Front 235 / 35 / 19

thanks for the responses


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

Picture Style BMW Model Size Offset
Tires Type Part Number 
Star spoke - style 230 3 Series
(E90, E91, E92, E93) 8 x 19 Front
9 x 19 Rear
ET 37
ET 39
225/35 R19Y
255/30 R19Y
- Single wheel, front :
- Single wheel, rear :
- Hub cap :
36 11 6 774 724
36 11 6 774 725
36 13 6 768 640

GH


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

You should be able to run 235/35 front and 265/30 rear on those wheels.


----------

